# older milsurp rounds



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I went to the range today to have some fun. I had about 300 rounds of 7.62 nato milsurp to play with. They were portuguise rounds, nato headstamp 1993 manufacture. I had about 20percent dead primers! The firing pin left a good dent but the round didnt go off. For you guys with 7.62 nato guns, dont rely on stockpiled old milsurp. Use them at the range but spend the money on good stuff to hold onto. I have a case of federal xm80c that I am holding onto.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

7.62x51 or x39? I've had the same with the .39 which I abandoned with my last SKS but enjoy the M1A .51 and haven't had the same issue. Not sure my milsurp was back to 93 though.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with milsurp. It all depends on how it was stored.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back pre Brady Bill I purchased a large supply of 30.06 milsurp boxed up in 1950. The rounds are 150gr intended for the M1 grand. To this day every one I fire works prefectly


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a lot of 8 mm mauser ammo that has never failed to go boom.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I was stationed in Portugal at a NATO base, and I believe that the problem has more to do with who manufactured and stored the ammo then it has to do with it being Milsurp. Last year I fired some milsurp ammo made at the Frankfort armory in 1942! It wasn't made for the Garand, it was made for the M1903-A3. It was ammo that a friends Grandfather had. Out of 120 rounds, they all fired with no problem. Not all milsurp ammo is equal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a crap shoot. The manufacturer as well as storage conditions are what makes or breaks surplus ammo. I have fired ww2. .45 and all functioned perfectly after being dosed with radiator coolant and riding around in my trunk for two years. 100 rounds. That was US manufacture.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the 1970's I got a good deal on 30-06 made in 1918. It was in 100 round cloth belts for a Browning machine gun. Worked just fine in my Garand. At the moment I have M2 Ball for my Garand and 03A3 made in the 50's. The Lake City works good, the Korean not so good.

I got a good deal on some 1954 Bulgarian 7.62X54R, never had any problems. I'm leaving one can factory sealed for the proverbial rainy day.

Got some 1976 Chinese 7.62X39, and I'm saving that because it's loaded hotter than the Wolf garbage. Romania makes good 7.62X39, brand name Hot Shot.

I've got other milsurp ammo in other calibers, the trick is to not depend on any of it without trying it first. If you wait until you really need it, it may be too late. Heck, I even found a couple hundred rounds of Russian 7.92X57 (8MM Mauser) probably made for all the German rifles they captured in WW II.:-D

For those who require 7.62 NATO (308 Winchester) STAY AWAY FROM the Indian ammo that is floating around out there in ammo land. Pure junk. Squib city.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have some old 303's no idea the year that fire just fine when I do take the Enfield out


----------

